
Xiaomi UK launch with £1 phone considered a scam - oneil
https://twitter.com/phil_williams81/status/1060871367812415488
======
oneil
The BBC story on the event:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46183480](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46183480)

